# Sawmills?



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a sawmill in the Shipman IL area? I've got a shot at a big (that's what they say) walnut tree and I don't really have any way to handle something large. Hopefully I can get more info on it tomorrow.


Edit: It's a 100 year old farmhouse (yard) tree in Brighton, IL.


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

djg,

From your description you may have a large walnut that is on someone else's property and you don't have anyway to move it. That narrows your options quite a bit. First thing would be to measure the log. If it is within the capabilities of a portable mill, for most that is 32-36" in diameter and 16' or less in length, then you'll need permission to have the log milled on their property. :sweatdrop:

If it is too big, or they want it removed from their property, then costs go up. You may need to hire someone to truck the log to a sawmill. Some stationary mills can handle logs larger than 36" but may not be interested in milling a yard tree. Unless you have a buddy with a truck and trailer it could get to be expensive, think in dollars per mile.  

If it is larger than 32" it might make sense to split it lengthwise with a chainsaw - easier to handle and more mills could handle it. Once it is measured and you know if it will be milled on site then you could start looking for a sawmill. 

There are a number of websites that can help you find a sawyer. The Sawing and Drying Directory on Woodweb.com, portablesawmill.info, forestryforum.com, and the Illinois state forestry department may have a listing of sawmills. I checked the map and Shipman appears to be about 30 miles from St. Louis. You might want to also consider mills in Missouri. Personally, I have travelled as far as 75 miles to mill for someone. The farther they have to travel the more it will cost.

But the first step is to grab a tape measure... :thumbsup:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for replying. My sister works in the area and knows the owners. They know nothing about how to deal with it so they said I could have it. The owners wife can't get her arms around it. My sister is suppose to get photos and measurements for me. It's about a half an hour away from me so she'll do it. No rush since it's too soggy to get in the yard. My problem is my truck is in the shop and I only have a single axle trailer. I've hauled a green 2' dia x 5' long WO log before, but that's maxing it out. So I'm looking for a portable in the area while I'm waiting for it to dry up. I found an old directory on-line, but most were circle mills. I wouldn't wanty to take it to one of those because hitting metal can be expensive.

Thanks for the links


----------

